
DasBetterC: Converting make.c to D - ingve
https://dlang.org/blog/2018/06/11/dasbetterc-converting-make-c-to-d/
======
WalterBright
Of course, the (much) larger version of this project is converting the Digital
Mars C/C++ compiler entirely to D. It's much easier to see how the process
works by looking at a smaller conversion. For more complex programs, I convert
the file(s) one function at a time instead of a file at a time. After each
function I then run the complete test suite. If/when the test suite breaks, I
have only one function to look at to find the mistake, which makes it fairly
easy.

~~~
vram22
>Of course, the (much) larger version of this project is converting the
Digital Mars C/C++ compiler entirely to D.

Is that project complete, and if so, have you studied and found any
differences between the old and the D version of the compiler?

~~~
vram22
Okay, just saw in the article that the DMD compiler front end has been
converted to D.

